# CD Changers



## Hulk2015 (Apr 6, 2015)

Is there any reason not to get a CD changer these days?

I'm about to start buying stereo equipment for a new SQ build. My car's stereo controls the HVAC, rear camera, etc. So instead of buying a processor unit and messing with it I'm looking at a couple of options:

1) Marine Kenwood receiver mounted in the trunk with a wired remote mounted near the front stock stereo.

2) Alpine IDA-x200 mounted somewhere up front (under steering wheel dash?) and a CD changer in the trunk.


How much smaller is the ida-x200 over a regular car receiver?

What exactly is the difference between the Alpine CHA 1204 and 1214 12 disc cd changers? These are so old school there's hardly any info on them.

What do you guys think I should do? Option 1 or 2?


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

I actually really like CD changers, but they can be a pain in the ass when they start to malfunction and you can't get your CD's back out lol. I think we have like 3 CD's in my wife's car that are stuck in there at the moment....

Not sure who makes them anymore but I wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

I still love CDs and buy CDs but I agree with the above poster. The CD mechanisms usually go bad at some point. As a result of this, I am working on making the transition to digital audio formats and storage (though I am not enthusiastic about it).


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

CAudio said:


> I still love CDs and buy CDs but I agree with the above poster. The CD mechanisms usually go bad at some point. As a result of this, I am working on making the transition to digital audio formats and storage (though I am not enthusiastic about it).


I still go to the record stores (the few that are left) and purchase CD's from time to time. I really do like CD's better but being able to have it all stored on your phone or other source and not have to worry about scratching or loosing the disc is pretty nice. Just stick to WAV or FLAC files (or something similar) and you will be fine. Just avoid MP3 at all costs


----------

